# télé- (télévision) / téle- (télescope) - accent



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

je voudrais confirmer / infirmer cette affirmation : il y a que le mot *télescope *et ses dérivés qui s'écrivent avec *téle* ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Grâce à toi, Sidahmed, je viens d'apprendre que le deuxième "e" de télescope n'est pas accentué, je l'aurais accentué ...
(je suppose que c'est parce que ce mot vient directement du latin, sans avoir été "construit", en français, avec le préfixe "télé".


----------



## Anne345

Télescope est construit entièrement à partir du grec, sans doute via l'italien (Galilée...) contrairement à beaucoup de mots dont la 2ème partie est d'origine latine. 
Il y a aussi les mots de la famille de télex qui ne prennent pas d'accent sur le second e, mais via l'anglais : tel(eprinter) ex(change).


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, _télescope_ est construit entièrement à partir du grec, mais _tél*é*scaphe_ l'est aussi. Pourtant il s'écrit avec deux *é*… Donc la bonne explication doit en effet être que c'est parce que le mot _télescope_ a transité par le latin _telescopium_ et l'italien _telescopio_, qui eux n'ont bien évidemment pas d'accent, que le français n'en a pas sur le deuxième _e_ alors que le premier en a un pour qu'il se prononce _é_. (Le 2e n'est pas nécessaire puisqu'il est suivi des deux consonnes _sc_…)


----------



## Artemide Diana

té | les | co | pe ?


----------



## Anne345

> Le 2e *é* serait de trop puisque ce *e* est suivi des deux consonnes *sc*…


 
On écrit pourtant _téléspectateur_...


----------



## sidahmed

Anne345 said:


> Le 2e *é* serait de trop puisque ce *e* est suivi des deux consonnes *sc*…
> 
> 
> 
> On écrit pourtant _téléspectateur_...
Click to expand...

Je pense qu'une voyelle est accentuée que si elle n'est pas suivie d'un redoublement d'une même consonne.

À confirmer.


----------



## sidahmed

Maître Capello said:


> Eh non ! On écrit bien _tél*é*spectateur_… Le français n'est pas aussi simple que ça !


Je pense que tu as lu mon message à la va-vite, je parlais des mots comme : m*ess*age !


----------



## Maître Capello

sidahmed said:


> Je pense que tu as lu mon message à la va-vite, je parlais des mots comme : m*ess*age !


Effectivement, j'ai lu ton message un peu vite… Toutefois je pense que ce que tu voulais dire c'est : « Je pense qu'une voyelle ne peut être accentuée que si elle n'est pas suivie d'un redoublement d'une même consonne. » Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette remarque apporte quelque chose dans le cas qui nous occupe, soit pourquoi on écrit _tél*é*spectateur_ mais _tél*e*scope_…


----------



## sidahmed

Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, j'ai lu ton message un peu vite… Toutefois je pense que ce que tu voulais dire c'est : « Je pense qu'une voyelle ne peut être accentuée que si elle n'est pas suivie d'un redoublement d'une même consonne. » Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette remarque apporte quelque chose dans le cas qui nous occupe, soit pourquoi on écrit _tél*é*spectateur_ mais _tél*e*scope_…


J'ai répondu au message de *Anne345*


----------



## geostan

Anne345 said:


> On écrit pourtant _téléspectateur_...



Dans ce cas, il s'agit de la forme abrégée de télévision d'où le deuxième accent. Il en est de même pour téléphage et téléscripteur

Cheers!


----------



## mnewcomb71

Je pense qu'il y a une différence de prononciation.  Un "e" suivi de 2 consonnes se prononce "è" sans accent, mais si on prononce de façon différente, on doit mettre l'accent.


----------



## itka

mnewcomb71 said:


> Je pense qu'il y a une différence de prononciation.  Un "e" suivi de 2 consonnes se prononce "è" sans accent, mais si on prononce de façon différente, on doit mettre l'accent.



 Que veux-tu dire ?

e + double consonne se prononce [è] 
è... se prononce également [è] (comme ê aussi, d'ailleurs)

Il n'y a pas de différence de prononciation...


----------



## mnewcomb71

e + double consonne = è
e+ accent aigu = é

Donc, si on a un mot avec un "e" suivi de 2 consonnes, cela se prononse "è" mais s'il y a un "e" avec accent aigu (é) suivi de 2 consonnes, cela se prononse é.


----------



## Maître Capello

mnewcomb71 said:


> e + double consonne = è
> […]
> Donc, si on a un mot avec un "e" suivi de 2 consonnes, cela se prononse "è"





itka said:


> e + double consonne se prononce [è]



Navré de vous décevoir, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Exemples :

_ressac
ressembler
ressort
…_


----------



## itka

Oui, bien sûr, tu as raison.
 Je n'avais pas compris ce que voulait dire mnewcomb71. J'essayais de reformuler pour voir si c'était bien cela qu'il disait et non pour dire qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres cas.

Parce que sinon, on trouve e + double consonne prononcé autrement également dans :
ressusciter ---> [é]
remmener ---> [ã]
femme ---> [a]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quelle est la réponse à Sidahmed alors ? 
Il demandait si télescope et ses dérivés sont les seuls mots en « téle|é » qui ne prennent pas d'accent sur le deuxième e.
Je suis aussi intéressée par la réponse car j'ai récemment écrit « *téléscopage » dans ce même forum sans même y réfléchir... Est-ce parce que j'ai pensé à télé comme l'explique Geostan ?


----------



## sidahmed

Maître Capello said:


> Navré de vous décevoir, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Exemples :
> 
> _ressac
> ressembler
> ressort
> …_


mnewcomb71 voulait peut-être parlé de "e" suivie de doubles consonnes sans prendre en considération la *même* consonne redoublée.

À bientôt.


----------



## Nicomon

En présumant que les entrées du Petit Robert sont complètes... et que je n'ai rien sauté au passage... je n'ai trouvé que :

tél*è*gue... qui nous réfère à tél*é*ga
télencéphale (mais celui-là ne compte pas vraiment)
télescopage, télescope, télescoper, télescopique (on savait)
télex (comme Anne l'a mentionné) et ses dérivés télexer, télexiste

Karine, je dirais que oui... t'as écrit téléscopage en pensant à télé... peut-être parce que tu t'intéresses aux télécommunications.  
Mais au fait, à l'oral, dis-tu tél*è*scopage (comme télèscope) ou tél*é*scopage?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Nico. Effectivement, il suffisait d'aller consulter un dictionnaire... 
(Télex ne comptait pas à mes yeux, le deuxième e ayant un e ouvert avec son x)


Nicomon said:


> [...]
> Mais au fait, à l'oral, dis-tu tél*è*scopage (comme télèscope) ou tél*é*scopage?


Hélas, non seulement je ne l'écris pas bien, mais j'ai bien l'impression que je ne le prononce pas bien non plus !  Je prononce comme s'il y avait un accent aigu sur le deuxième e (*téléscopage)... C'est d'ailleurs sans doute ma prononciation qui me trompe sur mon orthographe, car je ne dois pas écrire très souvent ce mot.


----------

